# Russian Style Hand 2 Hand Book??



## Samurai (May 20, 2003)

Has anyone seen this book?  

CLICK HERE 

Comments?  Good information or not worth the cover price?

Thanks
Jeremy Bays


----------



## Rich_ (May 20, 2003)

I've read it - it's the basic introduction to the ROSS system; fundamental principles, basic movements and so on. 

If you want an introduction to Russian martial arts, it's good; unlike a lot of such books, the illustrations are *very* clear - good line drawings, not murky photos - and I found it to be very understandable (although take that opinion for what it's worth: I already had a fair bit of experience in the style  ). 

You'll see some basic applications and be given enough information to develop some more, or if you're already a martial artist, perhaps to look for improvements in form or efficiency in what you already do.

The book is only worth what you do with it; I wouldn't rate any martial arts books on literary content. If you can put it into practice, either in a class or with a training partner, it's definitely worth the price - and $12.50 doesn't seem that much, by martial arts books standards. 

I am a ROSS instructor, by the way, but European and so totally financially unconnected with AARMACS/AMERROSS - it's not just a sales pitch!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 20, 2003)

I would just add that the book makes an excellent companion to Vladimir Vasiliev's tapes.  And that I am not a ROSS instructor, so these are the words of an outsider.

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## arnisador (May 20, 2003)

I recently bought it but haven't had a chance to look it over yet!


----------



## Samurai (May 30, 2003)

Thanks for all the Replies.  I bought the book but have not looked through it yet.

Thank Again,
Jeremy Bays


----------



## Jay Bell (May 30, 2003)

I picked this book up a bit ago.  Very good stuff...especially on the tradition and history of some of the RMA styles.


----------

